# gutes, günstiges Grafiktablett?



## Hagi (9. Dezember 2001)

Hi ich bins schonwieder der was von euch will  

also ich hab 0 Ahnung was für ein Grafiktablett ich mir kaufen soll, hat jemand von euch ein Grafiktablett das er mir empfehlen kann?

Es muss schon etwas Qualität bringen, sollte aber net mehr als 150 Mark kosten. Kennt jemand ein gutes Grafiktablett?

danke schonmal  

Hagi


----------



## nanda (9. Dezember 2001)

schaub vorab mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=1105
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=4911

vielleicht beantwortet sich dann deine frage.
gut UND günstig ist aber generell schwierig. qualität schlägt sich meistens im preis wieder. es gibt natürlich auch ausnahmen. man könnte da an microsoft denken. 

mit einem wacom hast du - glaube ich - am meisten freude. das graphire 2 (A6) gibt´s für 160-180 möpse. ich zumindest habe mich nicht auf einen kompromiss eingelassen. besser ein paar mark mehr ausgeben, aber dafür nicht jeden tag rumärgern. und wegen dem preis gibt ja auch noch ebay.


----------



## Hagi (9. Dezember 2001)

*argh*

schei*** ich sollte lieber ERST die suchfunktion nutzen ich hose...

sorry @mods


was hast denn du eigentlich für ein Grafiktablett? Ich war grad mal bei ebay... naja hat schon dolle sachen, aber ich weissnet ob ich da wirklich ein gebrauchtes kaufen soll

reicht A6 wirklich genügend aus? das is ja postkartengrösse 
da würde ich schon eher auf A5 wechseln oder nicht?

Hagi


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (11. Dezember 2001)

*is' latte*

bei größeren Tabletts hast Du längere Wege mit deiner Hand, um den Strich Deiner Wahl zu ziehen.

Und bei fitzeligten Detailarbeiten geh' ich ums genau zu sehn eh' was näher ran, also 300% oder mehr mein ich. Und dann fällt die Größe Deines Tablets eh' nicht ins Gewicht.

Dehalb komm ich mit meinem A6-Tablett super klar, obwohl ich zuvor mit einem A5 gearbeitet hab.

 Die Größe is' doch nicht entscheidend, oder?

Und BILLISCH is' auch egal. Ich hab' ein 200-Maak-teures Wacom und hab' keinen Unterschied zum Aldi Tablett für weniger als die Hälfte festgestellt.


----------



## surgeFX (11. Dezember 2001)

@onkel: was hatsn du fuern aldi tbalett..also bei uns war oder is jetz son a4 tablett fuer knapp unter 100 muck..also i weiss net aber wenn man fuern a6 wacom 160 oder so bezahlt dann muss da dochn unterschied sein...hab das teil auma beim kollegn getestet und fand datt teil net so prall.. man muss super feste druecken und von druckempfindlichkeit merkte man da auch net viel... odda meinse das son aldi a4 fuer n hunni sich mehr lohnt alsn a6 wacom??? wenn geht schnell antowrten..hehe..x-mas steht vor der tür--leider..surge


----------



## Sovok (11. Dezember 2001)

wacom a6 kostet 150 und hat druckunterstützung!
müssteste bei vobis bekommen


----------



## surgeFX (11. Dezember 2001)

also ich denk ma dassich mir dann wohl er datt wacom hol.. hab eh net soo viel platz auf meinem desk ...

offtopic: i hab mehr erfahrung als onkel jürgen 

*duck*

surge


----------



## L-Boogie (12. Dezember 2001)

*Wo wir schon beim Wacom sind...*

Ich hab da ein kleines, aber feines Problem mit meinem A6 Graphire...

Wieso zum Geier bekommen schnell gezeichnete Kreise in Photoshop ECKEN??

Ich will ja nicht die Quadratur des Kreises bestätigen, aber es muß doch möglich sein mit Photoshop vernünftige Kreise zu zeichnen =

Mit der Auflösung hat es nichts zu tun. Hab alle durchgetestet. Treiber hin und her geändert, Updates gefahren. Auf Intel / Via Rechnern getestet. Viel RAM, wenig RAM, viel Power unter der Haube, wenig Power. Immer das selbe. Eckige Kreise 

In anderen Programmen tritt das Problem nicht auf. Hat jemand schonmal das selbe Problem gehabt?


----------



## nanda (12. Dezember 2001)

@l-boogie
habe auch ein graphire 2, jedoch keine probleme mit meinen kreisen.

kann es sein, daß du das grundsätzliche kreisproblem in ps meinst, welches hier besprochen und für das auch eine einfache lösung gefunden wurde?


----------



## L-Boogie (12. Dezember 2001)

hier is mal ein "meisterbild" mit dem Problem 
http://www.koreatabs.de/prob.gif

Also Rund is anders.
Das der CPU nicht nach kommt glaub ich nicht... selbst der MS Paint schafft das besser.Sollte vielleicht umsteigen ^_^


----------



## Direwolf (12. Dezember 2001)

Versuchs mal bei E-Bay.

Einfach unter Suchen eingeben.
Manchmal gibt´s richtige Schnäppchen.
Sonst sind die von Aldi und Tschibo recht gut.

MFG Direwolf


----------



## L-Boogie (12. Dezember 2001)

wacom ist ja auch gut

ich würde auch das Geld bezahlen

aber das Problem sind halt die eckigen Kreise...
ein Kumpel aus Berlin hat gemeint, es wäre ein typisches Photoshopproblem. Es wäre kein 100% Zeichenprogramm. Aura 2 wäre da angebrachter.

kann doch net sein! <kopfschüttel>
kann man das mit Feintuning in Photoshop irgendwie beheben?


----------



## Sovok (12. Dezember 2001)

ich würd photoshop auch eher als 2d-gfx proggi bezeichnen
für reine sw zeichnungen würd ich dir eher zu freehand raten... kannst die zeichnungen dann ja in photoshop importiern und weiter bearbeiten
greetz sovok


----------



## Hagi (15. Dezember 2001)

*hmm*

danke erstmal für eure hilfe...

hab noch ne andere frage zu grafiktabletts:

wenn man nu bei ebay was sucht..sinds vielfach auch ältere modelle..also 

wacom graphire  ANSTATT
wacom graphire2

<--- gibts da nen grossen unterschied zwischen den beiden Tabletts?
oder hat jemand ne beschreibung von nem graphire-tablett? denn das hats auf wacom.de net...nur von graphire2-tabletts

dasselbe is mit intuos...da gibts auch intuos und intuos2 tabletts


macht des viel aus?


Hagi


----------



## L-Boogie (15. Dezember 2001)

Moin 

Wacom selber schreibt dazu im FAQ:
---------------
Question:
Was sind die Unterschiede zwischen Graphire und Graphire2-Tabletts?
Answer:
Graphire2 wurde neu gestaltet und kommt nun mit einer komplett überarbeiteten Maus. Zusätzlich wurde der Treiber in Funktionalität und Handhabung verbessert. Bitte besuchen Sie die Graphire2-Produktseiten für detaillierte Informationen:
http://www.wacom-europe.com/de/produkte/graphire2/index.asp
---------------
Naja die Optik ist eine andere, aber die Technik ist (außer bei der Maus) die gleiche


----------



## Hagi (19. Dezember 2001)

*eckige kreise*

hey @ L-Boogie...
hab da was in den FAQ's gefunden von den deinen eckigen kreisen

F
Beim Malen in Photoshop erscheinen Kurven mit deutlichen Ecken. Wie kann ich das vermeiden?


A
Die durch Photoshop zu verarbeitende Datenmenge ist bei sehr schnell gemalten Kurven sehr hoch. Bei gleichzeitig hoher Systembelastung durch parallel geöffnete Programme kann dies u.U. zu Verzögerungen in der Datenverarbeitung durch Photoshop führen. Schließen Sie nicht verwendete Anwendungen um die Systembelastung zu reduzieren. Bitte überprüfen Sie außerdem die für Ihre Anwendung empfohlenen Systemvoraussetzungen

hoffe habe dir damit weitergeholfen


----------



## L-Boogie (19. Dezember 2001)

merci für den tipp!

außer freehand, photoshop, 4-10 Explorer Fenstern und 10 downloads hatte ich aber nix geöffnet 

ne mal im ernst

hatte am Speicherproblem auch schon rumgefriemelt (Auslagerungsdateien verschoben, Speicher mal zum testen aufgestockt..., das Brett mit an die Arbeit genommen um das mal auf nem fixen Rechner zu testen)

hat aber nix geholfen.
naja dann muß ma halt damit leben.
wenn man nicht rumkurbelt wie ein gestörter kann man es auch fast vermeiden. ^_^

ärgerlich ist es aber schon 
würde mich mal interessieren ob es mit größeren Brettern auch auftritt
naja 
wie gesagt photoshop ist ja auch net zum zeichnen gedacht


----------



## kartoon (20. Dezember 2001)

dieses nuttenproplem hatte ich auch bei sonem scheiss aiptek tablett ..... hat auch nur ne woche gehalten .....


warscheinlich benutzt du den bleistift bei photoshop...

steig mal auf den pinsel um .. der hat nämlich anti-alias.... das hilft schomma was .....


ich hab mir jetzt vor ner woche ein INTUOS A4 Oversize für 550 möpse ersteigert .....

sollte morgen ankommen .. *freu*

naja die billo tabletts hamm halt null qualli und shit auflösung ....

greetz


----------



## Xenius (26. Dezember 2001)

*Re: Wo wir schon beim Wacom sind...*



> _Original geschrieben von L-Boogie _
> *Ich hab da ein kleines, aber feines Problem mit meinem A6 Graphire...
> 
> Wieso zum Geier bekommen schnell gezeichnete Kreise in Photoshop ECKEN??
> *




Hab das Wacom Grafire 2 ( was übrigens weder 160 noch 100 DM kostet sondern 200  ) und hatte anfangs das selbe Problem...

Du musst Ausrichten abstellen...

Ansicht -> Ausrichten (muss deaktiviert sein)

dann sollte alles klappen


----------

